# gtk2/glib2: Is file alteration monitoring now disabled?



## willbprog127 (Nov 23, 2015)

Greetings all,

I have been away from FreeBSD and the community for a while, so forgive me if this has been addressed already.

With the latest versions of x11-toolkits/gtk20 and devel/glib20 it seems that when I have x11-fm/pcmanfm open in a directory and another program modifies that directory, pcmanfm doesn't pick up on the change.  It's not just pcmanfm, it is other programs too (such as x11/lxpanel not refreshing when items are added or edited in ~/.local/share/applications and /usr/local/share/applications.

I am using FreeBSD 10.2 - amd64.

If any developers see this post, is this the new norm, or is file alteration monitoring just temporarily disabled until upstream decides to throw BSD users a bone?

Thanks! 

Related links:
PR 199872

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/pcmanfm-cant-save-files-related-to-gtk-update.52697/#post-299651


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 24, 2015)

From the log for r399544 (https://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/changeset/ports/399544) it would seem that feature was turned back on recently.  Also see PR 202128.  If you are using 10.2-RELEASE with the default quarterly branch you will not have this update via a package just yet so would have to either wait or switch to the latest repo.


----------

